# Very sad time for us - looking to rehome our pure white cat



## Jools1969 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is such a sad advert to have to place, we have never had to rehome a pet before and it has taken much soul searching.

Our beautiful pure white cat Sugar needs a new home. She is a stunning cat to look at and one hundred percent healthy with no problems (eyes and hearing are fine, which is often a consideration in white cats).

She really needs a new home through no fault of her own. Our dogs have taken to chasing her, and more and more she is staying outside and is wary the entire time of coming in and it is just not fair on her. It is so sad to see her having to actually skulk into the house - it is actually heartbreaking :frown2: We have other cats who are fine with the dogs, its just Sugar. She is 3 years old and absolutely fine with other cats. Such a sad time for us but we need to do what is best for our cat, not what is best for us.

Please email if you can offer a home in a dog free environment or can think of a kind loving owner that could?. We do not want any money, just a good home for our cat that is having a hard time just now.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww bless i really hope you find a good home


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry that you are having to go through this 


It might make it easier if you post a picture and put your location.

Good luck


----------



## Jools1969 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hope this picture works, as you can see she is completely adorable. We are in Surrey


----------



## Jools1969 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> So sorry that you are having to go through this
> 
> It might make it easier if you post a picture and put your location.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks so much, yes, there been tears over this. It is just so unfair when a cat who has done nothing wrong has to find a new home :frown2:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww shes lovely im sure you wont have any trouble rehoming her


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh she looks like a real darling. Whereabouts in Surrey are you? 

Can you get in touch with a few local rescues to see whether they can take her in? At least that way her new owners will need to go through a homecheck etc etc, which can only be a good thing.


----------



## Jools1969 (Jul 18, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh she looks like a real darling. Whereabouts in Surrey are you?
> 
> Can you get in touch with a few local rescues to see whether they can take her in? At least that way her new owners will need to go through a homecheck etc etc, which can only be a good thing.


Thanks Hobbs, we are in Ashford which is next to Sunbury on Thames.

I have ofcourse thought about it, but the thought of her going into a pet home whilst waiting just upsets me so very much. At the moment, atleast she has our home and a big garden, but it is becoming a huge problem as you can imagine getting her in to feed, and then let her back out again but I still think its better for her to be here until we find the right home even with the stress, than to put her in an alien enviroment away from everything she knows, until the right home comes along? :confused5: We have a large playhouse in the garden that is completely away from the dogs, I dont want anybody thinking she is out in the eliments or anything - its not like that, but I can see that she is stressing, and I hate it :frown2:

Maybe I am completely wrong, but we are just trying to do what is best for her, and thought being with us until a new home comes up would be the best thing for her.

Any advice would be great by the way, we have tried anti stress collars, the plug in aromatherapy things all over that supposedly brings a calmer atmosphere (hasnt worked!) have tried a change in cat food, nothing seems to be allying her fear of being anywhere near the dogs when indoors or out .


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

You said the dogs chase her... Can't you just train them to ignore her? She will eventually come round if she realises the dogs don't even look at her. It will take work but is very doable.

Have you tried Feliway in conjunction with zylkene (sp?)?

Perhaps while you're training the dogs restrict their access to the main passageway that the cat uses from outside to her food bowl? Lots of nice quiet hidey places for her?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww bless, the last rescue cat we took in to our home and heart came from a situation very much like your's. She got scared of the dogs and the kids in her previous home. She was a tiny scaredy cat when she came to us and it took her a while to get out of her shell and to discover her inner kitten again. 

Amethyst will know better than me but perhaps instead of going into a rescue she could go to a fosterer working for the rescue, which might be a less stressy experience for her. As I said, at least that way you will know that her new owners will be vetted at the very least.

Whatever you may decide to do, she looks adorable and should not have a problem of finding a home.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> A
> Amethyst will know better than me but perhaps instead of going into a rescue she could go to a fosterer working for the rescue, which might be a less stressy experience for her.


Definately try asking rescues if you contact them if they use foster homes, many do, even the larger ones. Most (in my experience) rescues like to have cats in their care before re-homing, whether foster home or cattery, simply so the can evaluate them, most don't do direct home to home placements.

I know a lot of people do worry about their loved cats going into rescue centres, but as long as it is a reputable rescue, it's the kindest thing and safer than trying to find a home yourself.


----------



## Jools1969 (Jul 18, 2011)

Shrap said:


> You said the dogs chase her... Can't you just train them to ignore her? She will eventually come round if she realises the dogs don't even look at her. It will take work but is very doable.
> 
> Have you tried Feliway in conjunction with zylkene (sp?)?
> 
> Perhaps while you're training the dogs restrict their access to the main passageway that the cat uses from outside to her food bowl? Lots of nice quiet hidey places for her?


Thanks Shrap. Trying our hardest. When we are in any room indoors, the dogs dont even look at her and are not allowed upstairs, but even tho its outside that they do chase her, she has just got to the stage where she literally does not want to come into the house - its almost become a phobia if that makes any sense.

Upstairs is where our other cats all hang out and are all chilled, but she just doesnt want to be inside at all, even knowing the dogs cannot come upstairs :confused5:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't she lovely - I sincerely hope you can find her a lovely forever home!

Ems x


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

Could you not keep her purely as a outdoor cat?.
There are some lovely cat houses that she could make her own.
Try looking on Ebay.
My friend had a problem like this & instead of rehoming his cat he purchased an outdoor cat house.
It was so nice I would have moved in there !.
You can still give her the love she needs but she would also be free to come & go or maybe just stay around the garden area.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Awww! Bless! She looks like my Lucy. She's a scaredy cat too. She's frightened of other cats though, so I keep her in the kitchen and at night she comes to bed with us.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

we had this with one of our cats - she got scared of the other cat and started staying out, then wandering and crossing roads - in the end she would have got flattened. she used to come in and go straight into the drawers under the bed.

we rehomed her and she was much much happier. she died last year after a good long life and while I missed her, she was much better - we used to visit her and she was polite and friendly but very much you aren't taking me back.

once they get into this behaviour, it's very hard to change it.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OP please please please try a rescue centre. If they have no room try another.

Offering pets for rehome online is fraught with danger for your cat. 

At least if you go the rescue route she will be warm, comfortable, fed and medicated if needs be. But the best part? Any new homer will be homechecked, and that is priceless and her best chance of a permanent loving home.

I've now heard too many horror stories about private rehomes. Something I will never ever recommend again. The bad ones far outweigh the good unfortunately .


----------



## Skittles (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there any way you could keep her separate from the dogs? I have several cats, one with feline leukemia, that I have to keep in her own room separate from the others. Hated to do it but I had no choice and every
thing is working out. Just a matter of changing the routine a bit. If you could separate them, both the kitty and the dogs would still have their familiar surroundings at least. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Skittles said:


> Is there any way you could keep her separate from the dogs? I have several cats, one with feline leukemia, that I have to keep in her own room separate from the others. Hated to do it but I had no choice and every
> thing is working out. Just a matter of changing the routine a bit. If you could separate them, both the kitty and the dogs would still have their familiar surroundings at least. Best of luck to you.


just what i was going to say, is there no way that you can keep her in a room on her own for a while until she gets used to being inside again?


----------

